# 5LNB question



## ibroussard (Dec 18, 2005)

I recently picked up a used HR10-250 and had it activated while still using a 2LNB dish. I also have an OTA antenna to pick up HD locals, and it works fine. The D* installation guy just left from installing what is supposed to be a 5LNB dish. However, when I look at it, it looks like there are only 3 LNB's on the dish. Looking at it "from behind" (from the north side of the dish, it looks like there is room for something else on the west side of the LNB arm. The receiver says I have a 3 LNB dish. What do I really have, and if it is a 3 LNB dish, why would the guy do that instead of a 5 LNB dish? He knew I was upgrading to HD and am using an HR10-250. Did he leave off a couple of LNB's because I'm not using an HR20?

The installer told me over the phone that he had to mount the new dish on the roof instead of the eave due to the increased weight. When I told him my current dish was mounted on a chimney chase that is constructed of 2X4's and sheathed in plywood (i.e., same strength construction as the roof), he backed off.

Second question...I am in the Houston area. With my old equipment (2 LNB dish and SD D*Tivo), I got SD locals from D*. NBC is CH2 in Houston. When I tune the HD receiver to "2", it says it's coming from the satellite. If I tune to "CH2.1", the receiver says it's coming in OTA. Are the HD locals from the antenna overriding the satellite HD locals, or am I not getting the satellite HD locals because I only have 3LNBs as questioned above?

I also noticed that I am getting HBOH and SHOH now.

Thanks,
Ira


----------



## Ricka (Aug 9, 2006)

The 5 LNB dish looks like it has 3 but, 3 are in one.
The two hanging to the left are single LNB's.


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

The HR10-250 isn't capable of receiving HD locals via the satellite. Only the H20 (non-DVR) and HR20-700 (DVR) can do that for you.

When you tune to Channel 2, I'm sure you're seeing only an SD broadcast of your local channel 2. Tuning up to "2-1" will then display the HD broadcast from Channel 2, but this is being received via the OTA antenna.

If you don't have an H20 or HR20 receiver, the 5-LNB dish is of no benefit to you. It will be, though, once you've upgraded to either of these two.

Here's what the 5-LNB dish (non-slimline) looks like.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ibroussard said:


> Looking at it "from behind" (from the north side of the dish, it looks like there is room for something else on the west side of the LNB arm.


What you're describing is the new "Slimline" AU9 dish. It really is a 5LNB dish.


> Did he leave off a couple of LNB's because I'm not using an HR20?


The dish puts out all five LNBs all of the time.


> When I tune the HD receiver to "2", it says it's coming from the satellite. If I tune to "CH2.1", the receiver says it's coming in OTA. Are the HD locals from the antenna overriding the satellite HD locals, or am I not getting the satellite HD locals because I only have 3LNBs as questioned above?


You can set the "priority" somewhere in the menus.


----------

